# My fish jumped the tank!



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG!
My poor little betta and my frog both tried to escape on me while I was cleaning thier tank! 
I didn't notice right away, but when I went to get them to put them back they were gone! Both on the floor, the frog was taking off, and the betta was just lying there. I thought he was dead!
I put them back in the clean tank. The frog seems fine, but I'm worried about my betta. He's acting really lazy. I haven't tried to feed him anything yet. (Don't want a bunch of rotting flakes at the bottom)
Is there anything I can or should do for him? 
Will he be okay?


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

Just an update. 
I got a look at him, he's a bit beat up.
I don't know what the fin is called but, it's the one on his left right behind his gills. The one's they use for manuvering side to side. Anyway, he's not moving it at all. It looks a bit bloody too. Other than that he's got a couple of scratches.
I still have the betta bowl if I need to put him in a hospital tank or something.
Poor little Cosmo.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm, well I'm really not an expert on fish who've jumped out of their tanks, but it sounds like you're really worried, so I'll tell you what I can about the injury.

If the fin (called the pectoral fin) is cut and bloody melafix is a really good treatment. Betta's are really sensitive, so you should treat with less than recommended on the bottle, 10 drops per gallon is good. You could also buy Bettafix if you see it, which is basically a diluted version of Melafix and can be used as directed. It's a gentle herbal formula which won't hurt live plants or your frog. It will also help him heal up any scratches he's gotten. Just make sure you take any carbon out of your filter before using it.

Also, please check your water parameters and make sure that they are spot on. Now is not a time to have any ammonia or nitrites present in your water.

Best of luck, I really hope he does alright.


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh thank you!
I've been watching him very close. He's moving it now, and he ate a little.
But his fin is definitely a bit bloody.
My KH is 80mg/L.
Ammonia 0.0ppm.
Nitrite 0.0mg/L.
My pH is high though about 7.6-7.8.
Does that sound o.kay?
Should I move him to the 1L bowl for the next few days?
He wouldn't have to swim so far to the surface.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I glad to hear he sounds like he's on the road to recovery. Honestly, I wouldn't move him. For one thing, your current tank is properly cycled, whereas your old one (I assume) dried up long ago. Also, there's no need to stress your fish by moving him to a new environment. Also, I assume the bowl doesn't have a filter and the current tank does? The pH doesn't sound worrisome. You're correct in leaving that be. This is the pH your fish is used to, and a drastic drop in pH can be hard on fish. Not to mention there's no need to add more chemicals right now. Have you added any Melafix? Also, can I ask what your nitrate levels are?

Sounds like all is in order. Just keep an eye on your frog and make sure he's not harassing your betta while he's recovering. Fish have very good regenerative abilities, and given the proper environment and care he should heal up just fine. I'd keep an extra close eye on the tank parameters, keeping the water levels absolutely pristine, and maybe doing a few extra water changes. You're not out of the woods yet, but I'm glad he hasn't gotten any worse. Best of luck.


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

Currently, no there is no filter in my tank. I was advised that a filter can actually cause stress on a betta. Due to the constant water current.
I have a pump and could easily go and get filters for it again.
The frog has been busily munching up a pellet I put in for him last night. He's not bothering the betta.
The kit that I have doesn't test for nitrate. I'm going to try and pick one up today. Along with Melafix, or betta fix.
In the mean time, Cosmo(betta) seems to be doing very well. He's been swimming around almost as much as normal since last night. He's eating too. He's even trying to play with me. 
I love my little Cosmo, I hope he's gonna be o.kay.
Thanks so much for all your time and help. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad to hear he's in good condition and on the road to recovery! It will probably still help to use the Melafix, just because it speeds the recovery and reduces scarring, which means there will be a lower chance of infection and secondary problems due to the wounds.

As for filters, you're partly right. A strong current can damage the fins of a betta. Also, bettas breath atmospheric air, so the water doesn't need oxygenation the way other fish need it. However, it wouldn't hurt to get a small filter with a low flow to help keep your tank clean.

Best of luck!!


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

O.kay, I went out today and picked up betta fix, and a test kit for nitrate.
I tested the tank when I came home. Nitrite was up to 0.6. Nitrate was there but under the lowest reading on the chart. 
I did a partial water change about 30% (tank holds 7L, I changed 2L), retested for everything.
My pH is 7.4, KH 60-80, Ammonia 0.0, Nitrite 0.0, and Nitrate 0.0.
I added the betta fix and, came and added this post.
I'll see about getting a filter for the tank, but it'll have to wait for now. I can't afford it until next pay.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing your fish well! Glad to hear it 

As for a filter, I always check out craigslist before buying new fish supplies. Usually I can find a 10G tank with all the accessories for $20-25 US. So you should be able to find a lot of affordable things that fit your needs.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

You're doing great! Just keep up with your water changes and all will be well.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I started reading this post and even though it sounded like it was under control, I had to read to the end to see how Cosmo made out! It sounds like he's one lucky fish.

A smaller-than-recommended-on-the-bottle-amount of melafix or the bettafix is all you'll need to get Cosmo back in shape. I believe I read on the bottle that a filter should be used with mela/betta fix though. If it does say that I would add even less. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks so much for your time guys. I really appreciate it. 
I'll be able to pick up a filter within the next few days.
Cosmo seems to be doing fine. He's almost back to his little fishy self.

I'm totally blown away by how smart he is. I never imagined that a fish could have so much personality. He shows off for me all the time, I even taught him to play peek-a-boo. I just love that little fish. He's the greatest.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Yaay! I love happy fish stories!


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

keep up the good work! :wink: that cosmo is one lucky fish!!!!!!!!! :welldone:


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey all! I just wanted to let everyone know that Cosmo is doing great. All his injuries are healing fine.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

great to hear that!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Really glad to hear it!


----------

